# Upgrading my MBP 15"



## DonRicklin (Feb 18, 2012)

Currently I have:

  Model Name:    MacBook Pro
  Model Identifier:    MacBookPro5,1
  Processor Name:    Intel Core 2 Duo
  Processor Speed:    2.4 GHz
  Number Of Processors:    1
  Total Number Of Cores:    2
  L2 Cache:    3 MB
  Memory:    8 GB
Hitachi HHD
  Capacity:    500.11 GB (500,107,862,016 bytes)
  Model:    Hitachi HTS725050A9A364                 
  Rotational Rate:    7200
Dead Apple SuperDrive

I'm looking to replace the dead Apple SuperDrive with:

OWC DIY Bundle:
240GB 2.5" OWC 6G Solid State Drive 9.5mm OWC Data Doubler Kit w/Installation tools
and
OWC SuperSlim
for Apple SuperDrive
USB 2.0 Optical Drive External Enclosure
FIlled with an Apple SuperDrive from a MacBook. (The MB is dead)

All for $454.00 with a $14.99 rebate for the buying the enclosure.

I plane to put the system and App's, Documents on the 240GB SSD and use the current 500GB drive for images!

What do you think?

Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks good Don!! Enjoy the new speed.


----------



## DonRicklin (Feb 19, 2012)

Please continue to ignore my misguided, misunderstandings. I'm all set now. Just waiting for the goodies to arrive!


Don


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 5, 2012)

*New MBP set-up running GREAT!*

Well got the new 240GB SSD installed and the OS, Apps and LR catalog and Previews moved over. Only thing on the old 500GB HD are images back to 2008 and the rest of the LR stuff.

LR4 Beta running a dream of the SSD. Scrolling is quick and images and processing is real smooth...

Totally loving this.

 Got the SuperDrive in its own little case, now. For those rare times I need it, these days.

Can't wait for LR4.0 to show so I can upgrade my catalog and really get rolling.



Don


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice to have some speed isn't it Don? So well deserved I say!!:nod:


----------

